# Woodstock area?



## KimmyG (Jan 11, 2010)

My son arrived yesterday in Cape Town from USA to attend college. He just signed a lease for a new apartment in the Woodstock area. He was told that this is an up and coming area, but I am very concerned about crime. Even though the lease has already been signed, can anyone with personal knowledge of this area please offer advice, ASAP? Thank you!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimmyG said:


> My son arrived yesterday in Cape Town from USA to attend college. He just signed a lease for a new apartment in the Woodstock area. He was told that this is an up and coming area, but I am very concerned about crime. Even though the lease has already been signed, can anyone with personal knowledge of this area please offer advice, ASAP? Thank you!


Up and coming.... I hope so as in the 90's it was a dump. 
(PS What is he doing there?)

Some news from Woodstock.... (I think you should Google)

_Student dies as man mugs 5 people 30 January 2010
Marchers remember 'great day' in history 17 January 2010
No thank you for the music, says Hout Bay 12 January 2010
State condoms found dumped in Woodstock 6 January 2010
Minstrels send the city's temperature soaring 2 January 2009
Shack fires leave hundreds homeless 18 December 2009
Kids escape prison of flames 18 December 2009
Dog found dangling by the neck 17 December 2009
Guards save girl from 'kidnapper' 16 December 2009
Cops found guilty of beating refugee 3 December 2009
'I loved her dearly, she was my eyes' 24 November 2009
Two die in Woodstock shooting 10 November 2009
Hijack suspect's death to be probed 8 November 2009
Will COPE cope? 6 November 2009
Now the flower generation can leave in style 21 October 2009
Photographer who painted with his camera dies 20 October 2009
Cape photographer Garth Stead dies 19 October 2009
'I hope his family finds peace' 19 October 2009
'Lovers' quarrels' spark two murders 15 October 2009
Wanted man arrested in Cape Town 1 October 2009_


----------



## KimmyG (Jan 11, 2010)

Halo said:


> Up and coming.... I hope so as in the 90's it was a dump.
> (PS What is he doing there?)
> 
> Some news from Woodstock.... (I think you should Google)


So, I'm not being just an overprotective, insecure mom?

He's working on his Doctorate at the University of Cape Town. He and his partner just signed a lease for a new apartment in the Upper East Side area, south off Victoria/Main near Queens Park Rd. I've been doing more research since I last posted today and frankly, I'm afraid to read the links you posted....I'm scared to death already!! While my son has lived and traveled throughout Europe, I can honestly say that I don't think he's ever chosen any area this dangerous and I've no idea what being a mixed-race couple might hold for them. I haven't quite figured out the whole 'race' thing yet. I've advised them NOT to go north of Victoria/Main and NOT to venture out alone at night AT ALL, but they are in their 20's and invincible, you know? aggghhh!! But thank you for the links, I sincerely appreciate your reply and I'll forward them on to him, for sure! Any advice or tips are greatly appreciated....Ohio's a LONG way from Cape Town!

P.S. I read something about ATM scams? Can you or anyone else shed some light on what the article may have been referring to?


----------



## KimmyG (Jan 11, 2010)

PSS.....I see that you are in Melbourne? My ever- the- adventurous son just received his masters from Griffith University on the Gold Coast. I wish he'd stayed!!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimmyG said:


> PSS.....I see that you are in Melbourne? My ever- the- adventurous son just received his masters from Griffith University on the Gold Coast. I wish he'd stayed!!


Well, that's life.... And youth 

ATM fraud... well, that everywhere. Then again you son sounds like a smart kid, I'm sure he'll sort the wheat from the chaff soon enough.

Drove through Ohio a few years ago.... Seemed nice...


----------



## KimmyG (Jan 11, 2010)

Halo said:


> Well, that's life.... And youth
> 
> ATM fraud... well, that everywhere. Then again you son sounds like a smart kid, I'm sure he'll sort the wheat from the chaff soon enough.
> 
> Drove through Ohio a few years ago.... Seemed nice...


He's book smart, not necessarily street smart, but sounds like he will be soon! Again, thanks for you input...your babies are adorable!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

KimmyG said:


> He's book smart, not necessarily street smart, but sounds like he will be soon! Again, thanks for you input...your babies are adorable!


Angelic outside... little devils underneath..... 
Hope it all works out.... and tell him not to look like a tourist.... and don't do the obvious.... ALSO, if you are held up just hand it over. I'm sure he will be fine and will enjoy the experience...... of living in Woodstock.

Good Site....
Woodstock Residents Association


----------



## ROKZY (Feb 25, 2009)

KimmyG said:


> P.S. I read something about ATM scams? Can you or anyone else shed some light on what the article may have been referring to?


I'm not sure which article you are saw? However, I just attended a SA Police Service security briefing and a little was spoken about ATM fraud-
The scam spoke of is similar to one that has been used elsewhere. A strip is inserted into the machine that 'catches' your card. The criminal is watching for you to type in your PIN. (It is advisable to use multi-fingers for this as it is harder to read that- then the single finger poke method. ) Due to tampering, the machine is 'stuck' and does not respond and cannot return the card to the owner. Owner walks away and the criminal then removes the strip with card and is now able to withdrawl with the pin they saw being typed in.
One simple way to avoid this is to insert the card, hit "cancel" and insure that the card is returned. If the card is not returned- the machine is compramised... walk away and report. This way, no one sees the pin being entered and the owner is aware the machine is tampered with. Most crime in SA is not as technologically sophisticated as it can be in the states- so with some common sense, one can avoid a lot.


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

ROKZY said:


> Most crime in SA is not as technologically sophisticated as it can be in the states- so with some common sense, one can avoid a lot.


Correct, it normally involves a knife to the neck or a gun to the head.......


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

I live in Cape Town and would NEVER ever consider renting in the Woodstock area. Its not a good area and is quite dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

KimmyG said:


> My son arrived yesterday in Cape Town from USA to attend college. He just signed a lease for a new apartment in the Woodstock area. He was told that this is an up and coming area, but I am very concerned about crime. Even though the lease has already been signed, can anyone with personal knowledge of this area please offer advice, ASAP? Thank you!


I worked in Woodstock for 20 years and never got mugged but in Cape Town you have to be aware of your suroundings, like anywhere in the world, the East End in London, the Bronx in New York........ and on, and on.....

Woodstock is very much up and coming with 50% residents that are students, the houses are wonderfully renovated, with bay windows, polished wooden floors and what better views, you have the Majestic Table Mountain at your back door and Cape Town Harbor at your front door, not to mention cafes, bars, lovely deli's within walking distance......we wanted to purchase a house in University Estate, just above Woodstock, but was just out of our price range......

Good luck to your son regarding his studies........Capetonians are a very friendly crowd, so that too will help him to feel at home!

Colin and Erica


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

I still will warn people away from Woodstock. Yes its up and coming, but has a VERY long way to go irrespective of what some people may think. That whole area Woodstock, Salt River, Observatory has a large criminal element.

Observatory is only a few minutes by car from Woodstock and on this past Friday evening a University Of Cape Town student was killed.

News - Crime & Courts: Family grieves stabbed UCT student


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2010)

masu said:


> I still will warn people away from Woodstock. Yes its up and coming, but has a VERY long way to go irrespective of what some people may think. That whole area Woodstock, Salt River, Observatory has a large criminal element.
> 
> Observatory is only a few minutes by car from Woodstock and on this past Friday evening a University Of Cape Town student was killed.
> 
> News - Crime & Courts: Family grieves stabbed UCT student


And just last week here in PERTH Australia, 2 Indian students were stabbed (double murder) down the road from us!!! And another resident in Armadale, in Australia had a home invasion of 5 men and he too was stabbed..........3 days ago, a 13 year old schoolboy was stabbed to death in school by a fellow pupil also in Australia! Yes, Cape Town and within the RSA has a big criminal element, like my husband and I said in an earlier post, after he worked for a Mercedes Benz company border Salt River/Woodstock, (20 years) never had any scares....and remembering there were large amonts of cash on the premises every single day. I believe in the old saying.....'In the wrong place at the wrong time' be aware.....we ONLY left Cape Town because Colin got retrenched after 20 years service, with the unemployment like it is, we had no choice......otherwise we too would still be there enjoying the most beautiful City in the world and the fantastic people.

E


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Erica Clyde said:


> And just last week here in PERTH Australia, 2 Indian students were stabbed (double murder) down the road from us!!! And another resident in Armadale, in Australia had a home invasion of 5 men and he too was stabbed..........3 days ago, a 13 year old schoolboy was stabbed to death in school by a fellow pupil also in Australia! Yes, Cape Town and within the RSA has a big criminal element, like my husband and I said in an earlier post, after he worked for a Mercedes Benz company border Salt River/Woodstock, (20 years) never had any scares....and remembering there were large amonts of cash on the premises every single day. I believe in the old saying.....'In the wrong place at the wrong time' be aware.....we ONLY left Cape Town because Colin got retrenched after 20 years service, with the unemployment like it is, we had no choice......otherwise we too would still be there enjoying the most beautiful City in the world and the fantastic people.
> 
> E


Anecdotal jibber jabber such as this has no place in the real world..... In fact, I would go as far to say this poster is most likely on some kind of medication that skews reality and crime statistics.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> Anecdotal jibber jabber such as this has no place in the real world..... In fact, I would go as far to say this poster is most likely on some kind of medication that skews reality and crime statistics.



Hey Halo! My apologies for giving my opinion and for speaking my mind.....while I am doing just that, is it just you or your life that you are unhappy with, as you sound an extremely unhappy and negative person?? No, we cannot candy coat crime, no matter how serious it is.....and considering I spent most of my life around the corner from Woodstook...Mmmmm, yeah.....I think I know a tad more than you could ever imagine.

E


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Erica Clyde said:


> Hey Halo! My apologies for giving my opinion and for speaking my mind.....while I am doing just that, is it just you or your life that you are unhappy with, as you sound an extremely unhappy and negative person?? No, we cannot candy coat crime, no matter how serious it is.....and considering I spent most of my life around the corner from Woodstook...Mmmmm, yeah.....I think I know a tad more than you could ever imagine.
> 
> E


I see you're also a psychologist..... Many thanks for the free consultation. 
Now to crime.... It’s all about the stats and the severity..... You quoted a few incidents in Australia (yes the who darm place...... i.e not a suburb/city over a certain period) sure, we get the odd murder, who doesn't' but to try and compare in some insidious way is preposterous which I can only put down to someone who is incredibly naïve.
I’m glad you hung around Woodstock and came out unscathed, but to suggest to intelligent and open minded individuals all around the world that the place is safe while you sit abroad is laughable.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> I see you're also a psychologist..... Many thanks for the free consultation.
> Now to crime.... It’s all about the stats and the severity..... You quoted a few incidents in Australia (yes the who darm place...... i.e not a suburb/city over a certain period) sure, we get the odd murder, who doesn't' but to try and compare in some insidious way is preposterous which I can only put down to someone who is incredibly naïve.
> I’m glad you hung around Woodstock and came out unscathed, but to suggest to intelligent and open minded individuals all around the world that the place is safe while you sit abroad is laughable.



Hi Halo! It's my pleasure......as my father was a psychologist, I cannot help myself, used to get free consultations at home all the time! No....my husband worked in Woodstock, and yes, we stayed in Mowbray, familiar with the area??? It is very close to Woodstock.

I believe in a positive attitute, SPECIALLY when people are going over to live, study and work.......we all know the DOOM AND GLOOM of life there and where ever......YES....be realistic, but a POSITIVE outlook can make the world of diffrence, to those who have loved ones moving there!!!!!

E


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Please ensure you keep your tinfoil hat on at all times.............


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

Halo said:


> Please ensure you keep your tinfoil hat on at all times.............


Wiil do.....thanks for the tip my love!

E


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

I still LIVE in Cape Town and have a friend who lives in Woodstock. She bought an apartment there about 10 yrs ago as the prices were very cheap compared to other suburbs. She has been a victim of crime a few times.

There are murders committed everywhere in the world, but you CANNOT compare it to what is happening in South Africa and to try and convince people otherwise who have no firsthand knowledge of South AFrica and the dangers is very irresponsible. 

Are you aware of how many foreigners have been murdered here in the past year? Its not reported extensively and so you will maybe hear it on the news but after initial reporting, one never hears of it again.

Just recently a german girl was murdered in Cape Town and I have no idea what has happened since.....No reports. 

Rapes of male and female and what about torture.....Victims are also tortured by heating an iron (to iron clothes) and burning their victims with it.

Foreigners are also targetted because you can see them a mile off. 

You might have worked in Woodstock, but you were lucky to get out of the country without anything happening to you. PEople have been hijacked, stabbed and murdered in Woodstock.

It does not happen occasionally, but rather a regular occurence.

My neighbour was shot in the stomach and killed. What was taken from her.....nothing.

My sons friend was thrown off a moving train and died.

If you were not touched by crime when in South AFrica count yourself lucky. If you had stayed the odds would not have been in your favour anymore.

I believe although I love South AFrica and would like to sing its praises to people from overseas (which I do) I also think its imperative for people who are visiting here to be aware of what its really like in SA. 

If you live here, you automatically are more aware of the dangers and what places to avoid or be careful of. As a visitor you do not have this advantage and therefore are at higher risk.

Also no offence Erica Clyde but a positive attitude is not going to stop you being murdered, rape or robbed.


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

Countries and murders per capita....South AFrica 2nd on the list with Australia at No: 43

Murders (per capita) statistics - countries compared - NationMaster

Crime in South Africa

Crime is a prominent issue in South Africa. South Africa has a high rate of murders, assaults, rapes, and other crimes compared to most countries. Many emigrants from South Africa state that crime was a big factor in their decision to leave.

Crime in South Africa - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## masu (Feb 14, 2010)

The following crimes did not take place in Woodstock, but it gives one an idea of the mentality of the people committing crimes in South Africa.....the senselessness.

Many of the articles are in Afrikaans so if you are from overseas you will not understand but there are a couple in english as well

Die nuwe Suid-Afrika


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2010)

masu said:


> I still LIVE in Cape Town and have a friend who lives in Woodstock. She bought an apartment there about 10 yrs ago as the prices were very cheap compared to other suburbs. She has been a victim of crime a few times.
> 
> There are murders committed everywhere in the world, but you CANNOT compare it to what is happening in South Africa and to try and convince people otherwise who have no firsthand knowledge of South AFrica and the dangers is very irresponsible.
> 
> ...


Hi, and yes, that is shocking and so very sad that the such horrific crime taints our beautiful Country. Yes, we have been lucky and my extended family and friends for not been touched by violent crime while living there. My hubby losing his job was maybe fate, as with my positive attitute we would have stayed and yes maybe I would have been affected somehow by the crime. Even though about half of my family members and friends have the skills and means to apply for work visa's and sponsers, they choose to stay, as they love the Country dearly. There is not a day that goes by that I do not worry for them, I just cannot let it get to me, being so very far away, one feels very helpless. So hence the 'positive' attitute that maybe things will change for the better one day............

From what I have read, yes, I can understand why you would want to leave, crime happend to close for comfort for you and your family..........

I wish you well with your plans to leave and hope it all pans out! 
And to all those going to live and study over there, not just in Cape Town, but the rest of RSA.....I hope that you are safe....and enjoy the beauty and the warmth and hospitality of the South African people that you may come across during your journey! 

E


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

Erica Clyde said:


> Hi, and yes, that is shocking and so very sad that the such horrific crime taints our beautiful Country. Yes, we have been lucky and my extended family and friends for not been touched by violent crime while living there. My hubby losing his job was maybe fate, as with my positive attitute we would have stayed and yes maybe I would have been affected somehow by the crime. Even though about half of my family members and friends have the skills and means to apply for work visa's and sponsers, they choose to stay, as they love the Country dearly. There is not a day that goes by that I do not worry for them, I just cannot let it get to me, being so very far away, one feels very helpless. So hence the 'positive' attitute that maybe things will change for the better one day............
> 
> From what I have read, yes, I can understand why you would want to leave, crime happend to close for comfort for you and your family..........
> 
> ...


Your positive thinking didn't help much with his job now, did it? As for "lucky" (aka naive family) - I hope there "luck" continues and don't end up regretting not moving even if its for the sake of their own children *note to self* (why are people so short signed)

Whats all this beauty/warmth crap - you get that everywhere, you just need to look. Many South Africans are arrogant jack-arses who still think the sun shines out of their bums.

I'm amazed at your points of view when you sit in NZ.


----------



## mman (Nov 15, 2009)

Halo said:


> Your positive thinking didn't help much with his job now, did it? As for "lucky" (aka naive family) - I hope there "luck" continues and don't end up regretting not moving even if its for the sake of their own children *note to self* (why are people so short signed)
> 
> Whats all this beauty/warmth crap - you get that everywhere, you just need to look. Many South Africans are arrogant jack-arses who still think the sun shines out of their bums.
> 
> I'm amazed at your points of view when you sit in NZ.


You cannot regret things like not moving, i had the same view as you. Lived in S.A for 20 years, thought my luck is going to run out soon so i left for England. First month i was there i was mugged. Did i regret moving? No .... At the end of the day i could regret getting hit by a bus, by saying to myself "why did i even leave the house?"

Oh and halo i dont know too many countries that have the big five, beautiful weather, great "blue flag" beaches and places like table mountain and drakensburg. Especially if you are looking outside of Africa!

Oh and please dont say South Africans are arrogant jack arses as we are pretty much all South Africans here, thanks!


----------



## Halo (May 8, 2008)

mman said:


> You cannot regret things like not moving, i had the same view as you. Lived in S.A for 20 years, thought my luck is going to run out soon so i left for England. First month i was there i was mugged. Did i regret moving? No .... At the end of the day i could regret getting hit by a bus, by saying to myself "why did i even leave the house?"
> 
> Oh and halo i dont know too many countries that have the big five, beautiful weather, great "blue flag" beaches and places like table mountain and drakensburg. Especially if you are looking outside of Africa!
> 
> Oh and please dont say South Africans are arrogant jack arses as we are pretty much all South Africans here, thanks!


I also lived in SA for around 20 years...... Had to endure the Afrikaans era of superiority so please don't tell me how things are - The chips on shoulders etc. (sure, not all are aflicted but it was instilled into many of them from a young age)

Blue Flag beaches.... USA / Australia / The East / Many parts of South America where you won't be killed having a late night BBQ at that same beach. (Table Mountain... yawn)

Mugged in England = Your stuff is taken
Mugged in SA = Possibility of death/rape etc

I have lived in African/UK/Europe/Australasia and have travelled most of the world....


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Woodstock has lately become home to some yuppies, but it is crime ridden, and not a place where I would roam the streets if I had gold in my teeth...


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

Not sure if you have access to the news, but yesterday, a Woodstock student was brutally attacked and murdered after a burglar broke into his home, which is situated less than 500m from the Woodstock police station.

Dane van Zyl, 21, a student in business management at Unisa, was attacked and stabbed several times in the neck, chest and legs between 07:00 and 10:00 in his home in Plein Street, which he shared with his brother and his brother's friend. 

It was the second murder in Woodstock in three days. A man, 25, whose name had not yet been released, was stabbed to death in Albert Road on Tuesday night.


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

many thousands of people live in woodstock and have no problem. the area is unfortunately a main area for drugs. with this social problem comes crime. it will take little time to realise the areas to avoid etc, also the area is on the up so to speak. due to these factors the police are targeting the area. it has improved dramatically in the last 3 years. perhaps the housing they are moving to has ample security?

relax, bad news sells newspapers and to top that the average south african is a downright pessimist.

many thousands of expats live in cape town and thoroughly enjoy the life, me included.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

aprilfifth said:


> many thousands of people live in woodstock and have no problem. the area is unfortunately a main area for drugs. with this social problem comes crime. it will take little time to realise the areas to avoid etc, also the area is on the up so to speak. due to these factors the police are targeting the area. it has improved dramatically in the last 3 years. perhaps the housing they are moving to has ample security?
> 
> relax, bad news sells newspapers and to top that the average south african is a downright pessimist.
> 
> many thousands of expats live in cape town and thoroughly enjoy the life, me included.


 I like your positive attitude, but people have the right to be "downright pessimist", especially if they or there family/friends have been a victim of crime. You sound like the man who said giving birth is not really painful. Just one senseless murder is one too many. Ask the brother of the young man who was recently murdered and you will see how out of touch you are with your statement:eyebrows:


----------



## Daxk (Jan 20, 2008)

aprilfifth said:


> many thousands of people live in woodstock and have no problem. the area is unfortunately a main area for drugs. with this social problem comes crime. it will take little time to realise the areas to avoid etc, also the area is on the up so to speak. due to these factors the police are targeting the area. it has improved dramatically in the last 3 years. perhaps the housing they are moving to has ample security?
> 
> relax, bad news sells newspapers and to top that the average south african is a downright pessimist.
> 
> many thousands of expats live in cape town and thoroughly enjoy the life, me included.


Real Estate or Tourism?


----------



## aprilfifth (May 5, 2010)

vegasboy said:


> I like your positive attitude, but people have the right to be "downright pessimist", especially if they or there family/friends have been a victim of crime. You sound like the man who said giving birth is not really painful. Just one senseless murder is one too many. Ask the brother of the young man who was recently murdered and you will see how out of touch you are with your statement:eyebrows:


noted, but living in vegas, the sin and (partial) murder capital of the USA i suppose you know?
woodstock is improving rapidly. you must have very good eyesight?

no child birth is painful. my ex wife gave me real headaches in hers.

i am extremely sad for the guy it must be terrible. my heart goes out to him an all victims of crime.

how on earth can i be out of touch living here while you have emigrated and live in the states. crime central.


----------



## vegasboy (Apr 28, 2010)

aprilfifth said:


> noted, but living in vegas, the sin and (partial) murder capital of the USA i suppose you know?
> woodstock is improving rapidly. you must have very good eyesight?
> 
> no child birth is painful. my ex wife gave me real headaches in hers.
> ...


It's evident that you're going through life with blinkers on. Everyone here know that you cannot show the country you are conremplating to go to, it shows as if you are already there.

I live a few km's from Woodstock for the greater part of each year. To compare Vegas to a place like Woodstock is insane. And I go there often too. I also have real estate in Florida, and they complain about crime too. The definition and nature of "crime" differs like day and night in the US, but for perhaps some inner cities like L.A. 

What are you smoking?


----------



## Suki (Jan 23, 2008)

If the original poster is still interested, I lived in Upper Woodstock and then University Estate for many years. Woodstock has very distinct areas. Avoid the main road and anything below it going towards the railway line. The further away from the main road, going up towards the mountain, the safer and more affluent the area becomes. The area around Queens Park Road is quite trendy with lots of loft apartments and a lovely new development, where I think you son may have his flat. Upper Woodstock has direct access to the highway and is a 6 minute drive into Cape Town and going the other way a short drive to UCT , which makes it a very sought after area since property prices in Cape Town have gone through the roof. You can live in Upper Woodstock and never need to come into contact with the main road and areas below it. Also note that Woodstock Police Station services all of Observatory and Salt River as well so crime stats from Woodstock police station will reflect these areas, which traditionally have transient residents, lots of students sharing houses, lots of Nigerans sharing houses, drug addicts renting cheap rooms etc. Also Falkenberg mental hospital is right there in Observatory and a lot of the outpatients hang about, getting drunk and causing mayhem. This is conducive to people not caring about the area, the area declining and crime. Wheras the Upper Woodstock area has far fewer transient residents, has always been very family orientated and has a solid community spirit. The Upper Woodstock Residents Association Website is a good one to read to get an idea of what is going on in the area. I wouldnt worry about your son if I were you. He will be fine in Upper Woodstock.


----------

